# Yet an other thought  Music



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

Just had a thought. There are a few on the forum that play instruments. Think we can get some blues/bluegrass music played at our event?


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm not sure who of the list is musically talented. If you know of any, invite them to bring their music with them. That would be a good deal.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

I will dig through the list and PM them and ask them to bring their instruments


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 17, 2007)

Can I bring my mandolin?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Actually I am just learning (been learning for about 2 years) and still can't half play but I would love to play along in the background with you guys.

Now THAT sounds fun!!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 17, 2007)

You guys are doing a great job! Just so you know, no one else can see the forum or even realizes it exists. I set the permissions so that only the group you are in can see it or use it.

I am not going to be snooping around and interfering with progress but I just wanted to let you know that I really like the way things are going.. 

I could not have picked better guys to handle this!

kudos!!!


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd say you had better bring that mandolin with ya Boss. I really enjoy that instrument myself.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

As far as I am concerned Jeff if you want to poke around, step in and offer advise or just plan chime in you are welcome to do so.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the words of encourgement Jeff. And I think we'd all be upset if you didn't bring that mandolin with ya. 

Hey it's your house, look anywhere you want. If you have any suggestions or comments at all, please chime in. 

Smoke On!


----------

